# Sharp XG-C50X Projector Keeps shutting off...Bulb works fine.



## MusicFestival (Feb 7, 2015)

Last used the projector a month ago and it worked fine. Now the projector shuts off as soon as its turned on. The green lamp light on the projector buttons blinks which the Manuel says that indicates the projector is warming up. The light then goes to solid green. After that the projector projects the blue screen with the projector logo and has a bar that says Projector warming up please wait, and as soon as it shows that for a second the projector shuts off. When it it boots up, I can hear the fan turning on, and then it shows the logo, and like I said then turns off, and I don't hear anything. The power light then goes to red as if its turned off. Tried this two days in a row and same result. Also, the Temp light indicator never turns on either when the projector is booting up which I would assume is a good thing. I did the steps to reset the lamp clock and that didn't help either. I tried this with an a laptop plugged into Input 1, Input 2, and without anything plugged in and non of it made a difference. While it was booting up, I tried pressing the Menu button too, and that didn't help either. What could be the problem? Hope someone can help me out. Thanks!


----------



## LavaASU (Feb 7, 2015)

MusicFestival said:


> Last used the projector a month ago and it worked fine. Now the projector shuts off as soon as its turned on. The green lamp light on the projector buttons blinks which the Manuel says that indicates the projector is warming up. The light then goes to solid green. After that the projector projects the blue screen with the projector logo and has a bar that says Projector warming up please wait, and as soon as it shows that for a second the projector shuts off. When it it boots up, I can hear the fan turning on, and then it shows the logo, and like I said then turns off, and I don't hear anything. The power light then goes to red as if its turned off. Tried this two days in a row and same result. Also, the Temp light indicator never turns on either when the projector is booting up which I would assume is a good thing. I did the steps to reset the lamp clock and that didn't help either. I tried this with an a laptop plugged into Input 1, Input 2, and without anything plugged in and non of it made a difference. While it was booting up, I tried pressing the Menu button too, and that didn't help either. What could be the problem? Hope someone can help me out. Thanks!



Hum, so its not running fans after it shuts itself down... thats strange. Almost seems like some sort of issue with the inputs/processing making it crash when nit gets to that point.


----------



## MusicFestival (Feb 7, 2015)

No fans at all after it shuts down. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## LavaASU (Feb 7, 2015)

MusicFestival said:


> No fans at all after it shuts down. Thanks for your reply.



Theres also a possibility that theres self checks that are done at that point in the process and one fails shutting it down, but I would think if it was a shutdown due to something like that it would run fans to cool the lamp (usually projectors will when they shut down due to an error). Thats what makes me think more crash vs shutdown. 

Unfortunately with the age, I don't think there will be much in the way of useful connectivity (some projectors you can connect with a computer and pull log files or error lists which would be hugely helpful in this case).

If you're comfortable doing it, it might be worth opening it up and reseating connections. I have seen similar behavior on one of my projectors when it had a loose internal connection. Most likely you don't have a lot to lose as at this age as its not worth sending out for repair. If you don't need a specialty lens, you can pick up something brighter in the $200-300 range used. Theres also some of that model selling on ebay for <$200 in good shape used.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 7, 2015)

There is likely more than one fan. It is possible that one of them is not functioning, so the projector will turn off prior to the risk of damage. There is also the possibility that something is loose inside. It doesn't always take too much for something to come loose. This includes the lamp housing door or the cover for the projector, both will probably have a kill switch. However, it could be that the power supply is failing or you aren't getting enough power to the unit. This would also cause it to shut down. It could be something as simple as a clogged air filter. The lamp may also be bad, knowing that it could be unable to stay lit. Do you have a spare that you have tried?

Generally speaking, after a shutdown like this, the projector should have some sort of indication to notify you of the failure. Units with an LCD display will often give you an actual error number, but ones like yours will have a series of lights that blinks in pattern (see page 83 of your owner's manual).


----------

